# help and advice for egg share



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi ive posted here before for questions on egg sharring but my partner was not keen, so here i am back again and think hes warning to the idea. I just need to get all information i can on egg sharring. My partners biggest problem was a child from someone ive shared with making contact and to be honest it would be ok with me if a child did come to me but on another hand id feel theyve got their parents if that makes sense. If i was the one recieving eggs id be gutted if my child went to the egg doner etc i dont understand how it all works. What tests woupd i need? What would stop me from egg sharring? Ive always wanted to help others especially when i had my infertility diagnosed and i know theres a bigg egg shortage at the minuet. I have got concerns but im definatly keen to know more. Im having a ivf consultation in january so will also talk with the consultant but in the mean time im gathering all info i can any advice id be greatful thanks


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there

This is the standard HFEA criteria for egg sharing. You must:

be 18 to 35
have an acceptable AMH hormone level and antral follicle count
have a BMI of less than 30
not have any genetic or transmissible diseases
not have personal or family history of inheritable diseases.

Each clinic will have its own criteria based around this standard set. I know some of the clinics are now imposing an age limit of 32 for instance. And the acceptable AMH level will vary from clinic to clinic (I think my clinic - Lister in London - has one of the lowest limits for AMH, accepting sharers with an AMH as low as 7, although I have heard stories of them accepting women with AMH levels as low as 4).

You would need to have several tests, including an internal ultrasound, a urine test for chlamydia, various screening blood tests (AMH level, CD2-5 bloods to check your hormone levels, HIV and other STIs, hepatitis, etc.) and genetic tests (chromosome karyotyping and cystic fibrosis). Your partner would need to have a semen analysis and screening blood tests for HIV and hepatitis B and C. You also have to have at least one counselling session, which is arranged by the clinic.

I think egg sharing is a really wonderful thing to do. I had considered altruistic donation after the birth of my first child, but felt that it wasn't something I could embark upon until my family was complete. When we had issues conceiving a second child I knew egg sharing was right for my husband and me. It meant we could have the treatment we needed but couldn't afford and I could help someone else at the same time - someone who knew as well as I did what it was like to live with fertility issues.

It's not an easy thing to enter into, and there are various aspects to consider, but your clinic will make you aware of all the implications and ensure you are happy with everything before you begin. There are loads of forms to complete, including a donor information form (which is available to any children born from your donation), and you have plenty of time to make sure it's the right thing for you to do.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

